# XSD / WSDL Werkzeug für Eclipse



## Hennig (23. Mrz 2010)

Gibt es eigentlich ein frei erhältliches Plugin für Eclipse ala Liquid XML oder Altova?


----------



## U2nt (24. Mrz 2010)

Steht nich auf der website von altova ein Beitrag über die Integration in eclipse...
altova website - eclipse XML Editor


----------



## Hennig (24. Mrz 2010)

Ich habe mich evtl. etwas falsch ausgedrückt. Was ich erreichen möchte ist folgendes ich habe eine mehrere WSDL und XSD - Dateien, aus denen ich als Contract First mir die Java - Klassen und Datenbank erstellen möchte. Bei der Suche nach einem Programm bin ich über Altova und Liquid gestoßen. Allerdings sind mir diese Programm für den einmaligen Einsatz einfach zu teuer.


----------



## Gast2 (24. Mrz 2010)

Wie wäre es mit axis?

Axis 2.0 - Codegen Eclipse Wizard - Eclipse Plugin


----------



## Hennig (24. Mrz 2010)

Okay, wollte ich ausprobieren, nur im axis2-1.5.1-bin.zip (http://apache.mirror.clusters.cc/ws/axis2/1_5_1/axis2-1.5.1-bin.zip) von Apache Axis2 - befindet sich kein Verzeichnis Tool, daß den Eclipse Plugin beinhaltet.


----------

